
Google will buy IFTTT - dpweb
Microsoft launched competing service.  Google partnering with IFTTT.  Google will buy this company.<p>Not sure what that means now, but maybe link back to this after it happens?
======
esthermun
I wouldn't be surprised. IFTTT has enough well connected investors that a tuck
in by Goog isnt unreasonable. But with Ruth Porat as CFO, they aren't paying
up anymore for acquisitions. Will come down to price. If you are IFTTT, you'd
sell now instead of raising more $ and getting more diluted.

------
hanniabu
Last time I tried IFTT about a year ago on android and my brothers iPhone, it
wouldn't work. Has anybody else had issues with the app? Did they used to have
known compatibility issues back then that have been fixed?

------
nomi137
oh this will be a smart move.. FLOW from microsoft looks cool

